# What does   num1/num2/num3 mean?



## SweetNic_JA (Jan 14, 2003)

Hello,
 I'm new to this board and I have to say it is  THE best board that I've joined so far. I notice that you ladies do things a little differently. I understand most of the differences but there is one thing that boggles me. 
What does it mean when you post lengths like this: 12/12/12? Which (if any) number is the front,side, and back? 

Please let me know.

Thanks
SweetNic


----------



## pebbles (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Sweetnic,

Welcome to the board! /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

I was just explaining that to Nikos. 
I'll use mine. 2/8/16-18 means:
I started out with 2" of hair,
I now have 8" of hair,
My goal is to have 16-18" of hair.

Hope that helped.

-Pebbles /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Lilydrake (Mar 23, 2003)

Now, I realize that num1 means we start to take care our hair in the first place.


----------

